# Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor?



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been researching WM injection for over a year now, planning to install on my 2007 A3 2.0T eventually. After looking at all of the kits (and piecing together my own kit) I've decided that I really like Aquamist's offerings. The Aquamist kits work off of the fuel injector duty cycle (vs. boost pressure or MAF.)
I have yet to see anyone running one of their kits on a Mk5, but I seem to remember seeing a post from a guy who tried it and was having trouble. Specifically, on the FSI there is a short, pre-ignition injection of fuel, followed by the primary injection, and if I remember the post correctly this was causing issues (misfires, I think.) I can't find it now. Does anyone else remember this post? Or is anyone running an Aquamist kit on a FSI engine?
Thanks!


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? (JaxACR)*

x2. i'd also like to know.
oh, by the way, i'm currently running the aquamist 2d system on my 2.0t fsi. I haven't had any problems with misfires but i don't think i'm seeing the same gains that others are claiming to see with other kits. I'm seeing about a 10 degree drop in intake temps but that's about it. I'd be interested to see if anyone has had a more positive experience with this kit on an FSI motor than me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_The Aquamist kits work off of the fuel injector duty cycle (vs. boost pressure or MAF.)

Aquamist engineering is outstanding. However, there are other kits that also take fuel injector duty cycle and use it to trim the boost pressure/MAF input. Snow and Labonte do this less expensively in their Stage3 kits, for instance.

_Quote »_Specifically, on the FSI there is a short, pre-ignition injection of fuel, followed by the primary injection, and if I remember the post correctly this was causing issues (misfires, I think.)

Fuel is always injected before the ignition event no matter what the system. There is nothing about FSI that would make it less/more suitable for water/alcohol injection. Just make sure that you use a controller that takes a digital/frequency-based MAF input. (Most controllers are analog/0 - 5V). This has tripped up several FSI folks in the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? (ndifadvokit)*



_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_I don't think i'm seeing the same gains that others are claiming to see with other kits. I'm seeing about a 10 degree drop in intake temps but that's about it.

Have you increased your boost levels and advanced your ignition timing? If not, then all you'll see are the modest gains (and reduced stress) that come from dropping your IAT.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you increased your boost levels and advanced your ignition timing? If not, then all you'll see are the modest gains (and reduced stress) that come from dropping your IAT.

I've tried but i already start to see some timing pull after small increases in either. I'm thinking the pump might be the weak link in my system though. I'd be curious to know if i could easily swap in a snow or devil's own pump without making changes to anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? (ndifadvokit)*

If you're running 50/50 or a greater proportion of alcohol, your suspicion about the pump is well-founded. The original Aquamist systems were designed for water injection -not water/alcohol. Their pumping capacity is not sufficient for a very thirsty engine when you use a blend vs pure water.
You should experiment with a water-dominated blend and see if you find better results. That'd be lots less complicated and less expensive than retrofitting a higher volume pump to the existing set up. The reason for this is that the big-flowing pumps have power consumption/fluid output curves that are totally different than what your current controller expects to work with.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone using Aquamist on a Mk5 / FSI motor? ([email protected])*

hmm, yeah i'm running a 50/50 mix. I'll try a purer water mix and see how i do. Thanks for the good advice


----------

